# Temp drop in pregnant dog.



## Gemgeroo (Oct 19, 2016)

What's everyone's experience with temp drop before birth? This is our first litre so I'm probably worrying more than I need to here. My bitch is only 57 days and her normal body temp is quite low anyway, 37.5 Celsius, but yesterday it dropped to 36.9 and has stayed their for 24 hours. She's still eating and isn't showing any other signs that anything is happening. Should I take this as a sign and if so do I need to do anything as she's not showing any signs of nesting yet (we have the box set up and she's sleeping in it at night but isn't seeking it out or anything). How can we encourage her to go in it somehow? 

(In Fahrenheit she's gone from 99.5 degrees to 98.5 degrees)


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Bitches in whelp are not terribly predictable. But if you think it's day 57 and she's not showing signs of nesting, I think it's unlikely that she'll pop in the next day or two. If she's real big and you're expecting a big litter, I wouldn't be surprised if she goes on day 60 or 61. I've had bitches eat right up to, an even during whelping. I've never had one that didn't get restless and dig in beds, sofas, the whelping box, and/or anywhere else that is remotely nest like.
On the other hand, it does no harm to be ready.


----------



## Gemgeroo (Oct 19, 2016)

She put herself in the whelping box this afternoon but just slept for a few hours, no digging or nesting and she has had a lot of mucus discharge this afternoon as well. However puppies are still very active as well and I can see them flipping around constantly. I don't think anything is going to happen soon but I'm as ready as I can be just incase. She's a pug cross yorkie and dad is a small pug, we think she has around 6 pups though so quite a big litter for her size. 
Thank you for replying


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Pugs very often have problems whelping. Make sure that you know the quickest route to an emergency vet clinic and have their phone number on hand to call ahead on your way there.

Especially if you didn't x-ray to have a strong idea of how many pups are in there, because you won't as easily be able to tell when labor is done or if there is a puppy stuck inside etc.

If you don't have the money on hand for an emergency cesarean, consider options now for credit like CareCredit


----------



## Gemgeroo (Oct 19, 2016)

We've seen two different vets throughout the pregnancy so that we have two options if we need to go in as an emergency (they're the same distance but I worry that one may already have an emergency going on). The X-ray showed 5 definate puppies and a few 'shadows' that could be. She's pretty big right now and we did discuss a planned c-section but the pups themself aren't big so we're playing it by ear (hence my worrying over her temperature). I've been sleeping in with her for the last couple of days incase it happens without any signs. Thankfully our normal vets are actually on our street so the vet has said if he's on call and has no other pets in he can come to us first to check her out if things don't go to plan at night (he's my favourite person ever haha).


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

If she's sleeping with you, when she's ready to go you should notice, literally, labored breathing, and actions, such as getting in and out of bed and wanting to pee, that suggest cramping. Do keep a flashlight handy. I've had a girl get up for what I thought was a potty urge, and pass a puppy. 

Girls on their first litter, in my experience, don't understand what the whelping box is, and are most likely to choose some place that's familiar to them. If they are bed dogs, it's quite likely to be your bed . . . so you might want to shift to a bedspread you don't mind getting soiled. I've only played midwife for Labradors. The books say bitches seek a dark quiet place. Mine liked to be where the people are, and were happiest with the whelping box in the living room


----------

